

Belong.io - josephwegner
http://belong.io/

======
waxpancake
Hey, I made this. I built it for myself, have been using it privately for the
last six months, and opened it up publicly for friends this morning. (Which is
why it has no credits/about page/nav/etc.)

It's an automated aggregator streaming tweets from around 1,000 Twitter
accounts, extracting and normalizing the links, and then ordering them with a
dead-simple ranking algorithm favoring URLs that resemble new projects/sites
over articles/blog posts.

That's pretty much it, no idea how it ended up here.

~~~
Darky
Any RSS feed planned ?

------
ToastyMallows
Not sure what this is. No about page, no sitemap. Can anyone give me some
insight?

------
BaconJuice
How did this even get to the front page of HN with no context in any way?

~~~
lojack
~8 unique people with different IP's who know how to game the system.

------
iLoch
What am I looking at here?

~~~
ryanator
On there link list they have belong.io listed described as:

"Hey, I made a new thing: It’s a Twitter-fueled link aggregator that favors
new projects/sites over n…"

So I'm guessing they are grabbing sites from twitter, but no clue if there is
any method to the madness. I wouldn't be surprised if it was manual or if it
was just pulling from one persons twitter.

